# Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert?



## TerrorTomato (11. November 2009)

hallo PCGHX-user,

bei meinen (zukünftigen) neuen sys bin ich nun auf die CPU kühlung gestoßen

welcher ist für nen Phenom II x4 955 am besten:

Corsair Hydro Series H50* empfehlenswert??

oder alternativ

-EKL alphenföhn Nordwand

*mir ist schon klar das dieser nicht mit high end WaKü's mithalten kann und das er nich aufrüstbar ist.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

Kauf dir leiber nen IFX-14 oder einen Megahalems....


----------



## TerrorTomato (11. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Kauf dir leiber nen IFX-14 oder einen Megahalems....



soviel ich weiß sin die doch garnit AM3 kompatibel??


----------



## Monsterclock (11. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

Das Teil hat einen Vorteil, es ist relativ dünn im Vergleich zu anderen Luftkühlern aber dennoch hat es gute Leistung wenn du den Radi so montierst, das er frische Luft ansaugt, also wenn dein gehäuse dünn ist ist das Teil ne Überlegung wert sonst lieber normale LuKü.
btw im LuKü Forum ist ein netter Vergleichstest schaum mal iin die Stickys...


----------



## icecold (11. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

Gurango hat die Corsair H50-Mini mal getestet.


----------



## david430 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

das teil ist extrem toll ich scheine hier schon als "h50-vertreter" bekannt zu sein, aber das auch aus gutem grund. das teil ist der hammer, leise, kühl, wenig platzverbrauch im gegensatz zu dem ifx oder megahalems. 100% empfehlung von meiner seite!


----------



## TerrorTomato (11. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

anscheinend ist der doch nicht so übel...

hab nämlich kaum erfahrung mit richtigen WaKü's aber jeder fangt mal klein an


----------



## Uter (11. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

was sind eigentlich deine ansprüche? willst du oc? soll es sehr leise sein?
ich würd dir zum noiseblocker twin tec raten... hab ihn für 55€ gekauft und er schafft es meinen i5 @ 3,00 unter 60 grad zu halten und ist dabei noch leiser wie meine cooler master mega flows...
also gerad wenn dus leise magst ist er die bessere wahl wie die nordwand (hatte ich auch in der engeren auswahl)


----------



## TerrorTomato (11. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

also ein bissl OC (max.3,5 ghz wenn drin ist) will ich auch machen, ist aber nicht ausschlaggebend. die lautstärke ist auch nicht so wichtig solang neben mir keine Boeing startet


----------



## Uter (11. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

ich denk 3,5 schafft auch ein günstigerer kühler wie der mugen 2 oder der brocken


----------



## MetallSimon (11. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

ich empfehle dir die corsair h50.
das ding ist halt recht klein und du breuchst nich einen guten lufstrom im gehäuse sondern kannst den radi einfach irgendwo anbringen.und zu dem preis lohnt sich das auch


----------



## Udel0272 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

Ich sehe schon du bist ein potezieles Wakü opfer!!

Hau dein Sparschwein auseinander und Wakü-guide lesen und los legen


Aber wenn du nicht willst denke ich bist du mit ner guten Lukü besser drann denke ich!!

Das Crosair-ding ist nicht schlecht und man kann sagen ich hab ne wasserkühlung aber du must das so sehen er kann nicht mit ner guten lukü mit halten und wenn ist es höchstens gleich gut!!!

bei dem crosair teil hast du 1. Lüfter und eine Pumpe (mag diese auch leise sein macht sie aber denn noch geräusche)

bei einem guten Lukü hast du nur ein lüfter!!!!

Und der Lukü kostet auch nbisschen wehniger!!



(Überleg dir das mit der Wakü nochmal  Suchtfaktor 100)

( und wenn du dazu noch 2 linke hände hast kannst du dich zusätzlich bei Noblorros bewerben verzeit mir ihr könige des de-moddens)


----------



## david430 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon du bist ein potezieles Wakü opfer!!
> 
> Hau dein Sparschwein auseinander und Wakü-guide lesen und los legen
> 
> ...



dass der h50 nicht mit guten luftkühler mithalten kann halt ich für ein gerücht. dann ist es im gleichen preisbereich wie der megahalems. die pumpe macht auch sehr minimale geräusche, die fast nicht wahrnehmbar sind, es sei denn, man betreibt alles passiv, dann vielleicht ein geringes geräusch des wassers. und der lüfter ist auch leise...
das ding ist einfach genial und den suchtfaktor bezahlt man bei ner guten wasserkühlung mit sehr viel geld. beim h50 ist der finanzielle aufwand eig für das gebotene richtig in ordnung...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> I
> (Überleg dir das mit der Wakü nochmal  Suchtfaktor 100)



Erst fängts klein an und dann gedeiht eine Wakü die eine Menge Geld kostet.

Das Corsair Spielzeug is eher was für Leute, die kaum Platz im Gehäuse haben.
Sollte dieser vorhanden sein nimm einen guten Luftkühler (Prolimatech Megahalems + AMD Retention Kit oder Noctua NH-U12P).
Normaler Weiße sollten die AM2 halterungen auch auf den AM3 passen. Die Lochabstände sind gleich geblieben.

Btw. Wasserkühlung ist auch keine Wunderkühlung, Man sollte die Delta-Temperatur vom Wasser zur Cpu bedenken die Liegt jenach CPU, Kühler und Anpressdruck bei 20°C - 30°C, dann noch eine Wassertemp von 30°C und schon sind wir bei der Leistung einer Luftkühlung.
Die Lautstärke ist je nach Radi genauso laut oder leiser als Luftkühlung.


----------



## david430 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Erst fängts klein an und dann gedeiht eine Wakü die eine Menge Geld kostet.
> 
> Das Corsair Spielzeug is eher was für Leute, die kaum Platz im Gehäuse haben.
> Sollte dieser vorhanden sein nimm einen guten Luftkühler (Prolimatech Megahalems + AMD Retention Kit oder Noctua NH-U12P).
> ...



nicht immer, wenn man wasser mit eiswürfeln drinne hat, dann net


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*



david430 schrieb:


> nicht immer, wenn man wasser mit eiswürfeln drinne hat, dann net



Wenn das auf die Wassertemp bezogen sein soll, sag ich dazu es reicht auch schon ein 9x 120mm Radiator Vollbestückt @ 500 upm bei 19°C im Zimmer.
Daraus resultieren ca. 22°C Wassertemperatur beim zocken. Sind ja nur Graka, CPU, und ein Fusionblock im Kreislauf.


----------



## rabit (12. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

Also ich habe hier positives draus gelesen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...orsair-h50-es-blubbert-o-o-3.html#post1255708
Aber ich würde entweder ganz wakü oder garnet sagen.


----------



## david430 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*



rabit schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier positives draus gelesen.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...orsair-h50-es-blubbert-o-o-3.html#post1255708
> Aber ich würde entweder ganz wakü oder garnet sagen.



hey, das ist fies, wegen einem fall den corsair nicht zu empfehlen, bei mir blubbert er net, als wird es wohl kein allgemeines problem sein...


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*

Nein ich finden sogar so gut und überlege ob ich den nehmen soll.
Die Gefahr ist halt nur, dass der so gut sein wird und man sagt och Graka auch wakü und Nb auch noch hinterher, dann kann man direkt auf eine kplt zusammengestellte Wakü greifen.
Hätte ich den Achiles nicht, hätte ich den Corsair jetzt.


----------



## david430 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H50 empfehlenswert??*



rabit schrieb:


> Nein ich finden sogar so gut und überlege ob ich den nehmen soll.
> Die Gefahr ist halt nur, dass der so gut sein wird und man sagt och Graka auch wakü und Nb auch noch hinterher, dann kann man direkt auf eine kplt zusammengestellte Wakü greifen.
> Hätte ich den Achiles nicht, hätte ich den Corsair jetzt.



ja wenn man vorhat, mal mehr mit wasser zu kühlen, dann macht das keinen sinn, wobei ich ungerne einen gemeinsamen wasserkreislauf für die graka und die cpu hätte. auch wenn die wasserkühlung es schaffte, fänd ich das net soo toll, ich hätte ja rein theoretisch platz für 2 dual radis in meinem haf 922, aber wozu? der h50 ist gut, und die graka ist auch net extrem laut seit dem neuen case... also wer braucht scho so ne teure wasserkühlung


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

Das isset ja genau.
Ist zu teuer.
Aber jetzt nochmal auf den H50 zu setzen bei meinem SYS ist nicht wirklich......lohnenswert beding durch den Achiles.
Und Wasserkühlung ist wie ein Schnupfen leicht sich anzustecken und dann alles unter Wasser setzen.


----------



## david430 (13. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Das isset ja genau.
> Ist zu teuer.
> Aber jetzt nochmal auf den H50 zu setzen bei meinem SYS ist nicht wirklich......lohnenswert beding durch den Achiles.
> Und Wasserkühlung ist wie ein Schnupfen leicht sich anzustecken und dann alles unter Wasser setzen.



ach en paar grad würd der h50 schon noch bei dir schaffen, aber wozu? en q9550 mit 3,6 sind ja scho genug


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

Danke für die Blumen


----------

